# 1983 preditor is lighter than every other bike around town!



## charliechaindrive (Oct 9, 2011)

The day before yestarday my dad found a 83 preditor for free, zero rust all chrome and it is atleast 6 lbs lighter than everyones bikes in town (except for maby my friend mikes 82 hutch) anybody got some info? Its all stock except all decals are gone except the fork post.  Somebody know how rare? Cause the bike looks bada$$with my odyssey twisted pedals on it and I got about 100$ worth of parts commin from danscomp did I score


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 23, 2011)

*heres some pics of my predator*

Here's my predator almost all odyssey aaron ross parts on it and zero rust incredibly light bike 180s like thers nohing there


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 28, 2011)

*heloo?*

{Cricket,cricket cricket}


----------

